# Help with abyss



## panzram86 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi, I have set up a small server using abyss. I can connect to the server using the LAN ip but i cant connect using the ip i get from various ip websites, meaning no one else can connect to it unless they are connected to my network.

Can anyone help?

Cheers


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

You'll need to allow incoming connections to port 80 on your firewall (assuming it's only a web server). You'll need to forward port 80 to the LAN IP of your server.

If you're running other services on the server, you'll have to open and forward the appropriate ports for each one to the LAN IP of your server.


----------



## panzram86 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ive also just noticed that all 3 devices that are connected to my network have the same ip.

2 computers and a phone, ipchicken shows them all having the same ip


**edit**

I think there may be a problem with my router, It doesnt list all my connections and wont allow me to forward ports to any ip


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

All the devices do not have the same IP, otherwise none could talk to each other. How exactly are you determining what IP each device has?


----------



## panzram86 (Nov 21, 2013)

On the computers i am using cmd -> ipconfig


The LAN ip's are different, its just when i go to ipchicken or whatsmyip


**edit**

i think it may be my router, something in the settings, its the one supplied by my ISP, unfort i have to use it as my tv box wouldnt work


----------



## panzram86 (Nov 21, 2013)

I think i have figured it, I think port forwarding is not working, i will see about buying a second router


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

You only have one public IP, and it's assigned to the WAN port on your DSL or cable modem (or whatever the first piece of equipment you have connected to the wall). That will always be the case unless you pay your ISP for more than one public IP address.


----------



## panzram86 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have managed to get the ports open, well according to port checkers it is open, but i still cant connect, i have forward the port to the correct LAN IP, but when i put in the WAN IP all i get is "The webpage is not available", it also auto selects https://


everything works fine when i connect using 192.168.1.20 (static ip for server)
but when i try the external IP it loads for a few seconds then i get the error message.


----------



## panzram86 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have managed to figure it out, for some reason it wouldnt work if i was connected to the same network. I have managed to connect to it from another network.

I have run into another problem though......... the server i have setup is running digichat on it, the logins appear as they should but the problem is, when i configure the login with the external ip the chat wont load, it wont connect (using another network).....when i use the LAN ip it loads the chat fine (using same network)


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

What OS is installed on the server?


----------



## panzram86 (Nov 21, 2013)

It is running windows 7.

would i be better with another os? maybe another web server?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't run a Windows server for anything, but lots of people aren't comfortable with Linux (the predominate web server OS).

I don't know much about troubleshooting problems with web services hosted on Windows. I'd say there's likely a problem with the port forwarding with Digichat, but I've never used (nor even heard of, actually) the program. Usually if you can connect internally but not from an external network, the problem is in the configuration of the router that bridges the two.


----------



## panzram86 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have been thinking about installing linux, i had a digichat server a few years ago, i was using a virtual machine and apache i think, but completely forgot how to do it all.

I will try linux i think and see about getting a different router


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Once you've learned how to administer a Linux server, there's really no going back to Windows.


----------



## panzram86 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ive got it working.


Thanks for your help


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Good deal, happy to help.


----------

